# HELP PLEASE! Nissan Engine Swap!



## nathanklein (Mar 10, 2004)

I just bought a 1992 Nissan NX1600 (1.6 Liter) 4 cylinder Automatic Fuel Injected. 

One problem, the engine just threw a rod. I am wanting to put an engine in with a little more power. My question is, Which engines will bolt up to my tranny. I am looking for a SR20 swap if possible? If theres not another engine that will bolt up how hard would it be to replace the engine and transmission and if so What Engines Will Fit? Please if you have any knowlege of this subject at all let me know. I'm all new to Nissan. Thanks.

Nathan Klein


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome to Nissanforums. Please take the time to search the forum before asking questions.

For information on the GA to SR swap, go here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

a sr motor will not bolt up to a ga tranney. infact no motor other than another ga will.

i suggest an sr like you said only prob is the tranny im not sure on the nx's how it fits etc...


----------

